# anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche



## stefansdl (23. September 2015)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem anständigen Filetiermesser für Dorsche von 50 bis max. 80cm. Messer sollte sich auch einfach und schnell nachschärfen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Ich habe dafür 2 Messer.... einmal ein DICK Industrie Ausbeinmesser (flexibel). Länge weiss ich aber gerade nicht mehr....

Damit geht aber m,M die Haut nicht gut ab - dafür nehme ich dann ein blaues Martini Filetiermesser (Beschichtet und oben mit Sägezahn). 

Das Ausbeinmesser lässt sich mM besser nachschärfen.....damit trenne ich die Filets vom Fisch aus.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Professionelles Messer:

http://www.amazon.de/8241715-Dick-Ergogrip-Filiermesser-semiflex/dp/B009GXI6XK

Von den spitzigen aus Skandinavien:

http://www.amazon.de/Mustad-Filetiermesser-Teflon-beschichtet-6523018/dp/B00LLRS6K2

Kommt eben drauf an, welchen Typ man bevorzugt. Mir liegt das Dick, vor allem zum Haut ablösen, deutlich besser. Um die Filets von der Karkasse zu lösen, ist ein Ausbeiner sowieso besser geeignet. Also zwei Messer. Aber bei den Preisen auch kein Problem.

http://www.amazon.de/8298213-Dick-Ergogrip-Ausbeinmesser-semiflex/dp/B009H0SZ88


----------



## Franky (23. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Hi...
Wenn es kein Marttiini sein darf/muss und eine Scheide nicht notwendig ist, empfehle ich mal die "Profi-Messer" aus Holland...
http://fischfilieren.de/ws/product/70-fileerset-hard-flexibel
Superqualitätstahl, fix zu schärfen bzw. abzuziehen und relativ günstig.
Ansonsten dieses hier:
http://www.marttiini.fi/epages/Mart...ectPath=/Shops/MarttiiniShop/Products/836017T
Die Klingen aus Holland sind 18 cm, die finnische 19 cm lang. Kürzer sollte es nicht sein! Länger - naja, nicht unbedingt notwendig!


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Das Holländermesser hat aber einen wirklich unverschämten Preis!


----------



## Franky (23. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*



Andal schrieb:


> Das Holländermesser hat aber einen wirklich unverschämten Preis!



Ich finde 22 € pro Stück nicht zu teuer...


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Sind das zwei für die aufgerufenen 44,- €!?

Das ist dann aber auch die Obergrenze für gestanzte Klingen mit Spritzgußgriff. Nicht das das eine schlechte Technik für Gebrauchsmesse wäre, aber mehr Geld ist sie auch nicht wert. Siehe Dick und Swibo. Die bauen auch nicht anders, aber halt noch einen Happen günstiger. 

Aber eines haben sie alle gemeinsam. Mit einem Wasserstein und einem vernünftigen Stahl sind sie alle leicht sauscharf zu halten.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Und weshalb steht dann da 44,50€ ?


----------



## Franky (23. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Es sind 2 (zwei ) Messer...  Eines mit harter und eines mit flexibler Klinge. Darum heisst das auch "Fileerset softgrips Hard & Flexibel"


----------



## zanderzone (23. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Die Messer sind alle ok! Kauf dir nur kein billiges! Du wirst es bereuen! Habe auch zwei Marttiini-Messer und würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## stefansdl (23. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Das schaut doch schonmal ganz gut aus....danke Jungs für die bisherigen Antworten. Bisher nutze ich ein Rapala Superflex. Geht ganz gut damit. Aber gerade beim Ausbeinen kommt man bei kräftigen Exemplaren schon an seine Grenze. Also bis 20€ pro Messer ist ok. Günstiger ist immer willkommen solange die Qualität stimmt. Leichtes  nachschärfen am Wasser ist  aber schon wichtig.


----------



## Vicky (28. September 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Hey ho, 
also ich nutze bei großen Fischarten sehr gerne das Filetiermesser von Cormoran: http://www.angelplatz.de/cormoran-team-cormoran-filetiermesser-thin-flex-35cm-18cm-klinge--zc0153  Besonders gut ist die leicht gebogene und dünne Klinge. Das macht alles noch einfacher. Aber bisher habe ich nur Forelle und Lachs damit Filetiert. Soll wohl bei größeren Fischarten auch gut klappen  

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Engeløya (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: anständiges  Filetiermesser speziell für Dorsche*

Die Messer von Dick und auch die spitzen Messer aus Holand sind super. Auch leicht scharf zu halten. Spätestens nach jedem 2. Fisch ziehe ich die mit einem Superfeinzug (Metzgerqualität) Abziehstahl kurz ab immer superscharf. 

Zum Abziehen der Haut nehme ich ein nicht ganz scharfes Lachsmesser (30cm). Damit schneidet man nicht in die Haut.

Da mein Angelrevier im hohen Norden sich befindet und dort die Fische in den meisten Fällen auch größer sind, hatte ich mir anfang des Jahres ein Damastmesser, mit einer Länge von 29cm, schmieden lassen. Super Teil, aber von der Länge erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------

